

Hidden Bias: When Algorithms Discriminate - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/10/upshot/when-algorithms-discriminate.html

======
dpflan
Here is nice TED talk by Kevin Slavin on the influence of algorithms:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_our_world?language=en)

